# Best place for bank fishing @ Caesars Creek



## dgcrew09 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been to Caesars many times and have never had any luck. Since I don't have a boat, I usually hit up the dam area and the river behind there. Are there better areas around the lake?


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Usually do ok up by the dam you can fish in the cover all the way around the deck or observation platform . Lot's of downed timber there . Spillway has some big fish but they are used to people and hard to catch . Used to get bluegill and bass in there but last year it was full of drum and a few bluegill's . Other than that I am no help but I have heard talk of some nice cove's just don't know how to get to them .


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I've seen people fishing the creek on the far north end off of CC above the ramp. Not sure if there are any trails back there or not.


----------

